

Julia on Google Compute Engine: Working with files - luu
http://www.blog.juliaferraioli.com/2014/01/julia-on-google-compute-engine-working.html

======
nezza-_-
I hate the Blogger AJAX-loading. They made something so simple (displaying a
blogpost) so complicated and slow. Overengineering at its best.

Related comic:
[http://okcancel.com/strips/okcancel20050916.gif](http://okcancel.com/strips/okcancel20050916.gif)

------
throwcurious
Is she the namesake of the language?

~~~
juliaferraioli
No, but I'm happy to share a name with a pretty nifty language!

